# Info Anyone?



## BottleBaby (Mar 21, 2016)

I recently stumbled across an old dump site in the woods behind my house. In the last couple weeks, I've pulled out around 50 bottles. Today, I found this (ink?) bottle and I can't seem to find anything out about it online. It says "Crescent Products" on the bottom, found in southern central Illinois. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't think that's an ink.  Although it has a similar shape to some 19th century inkwells the top looks too small for an inkwell.  It would be impossible to dip a pen in there.  Every ink bottle I've seen, even the ones they still sell today, has had a fairly wide mouth.  "Crescent Products" sounds like it might be a food company, so I'm wondering if it might have been some sort of hot sauce.  It's a very strange bottle, I don't think I've seen anything like it before.  Another thought was that it might have had some sort of metal closure over the lip like a perfume bottle, though Crescent Products is a strange name for a perfume company.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2016)

I think its glue


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 21, 2016)

I think its either glue or shoe polish


----------



## sandchip (Mar 22, 2016)

Although the top is a little small, it looks like a mucilage bottle to me (or glue, as already stated).


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 22, 2016)

A lot of "crescent product" names out there but THIS fit's the bill.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 22, 2016)

Everyone is using their brains well, going on what we have seen. I agree with what has been said, I think Eric / cowseataize is on the right track. Too small an opening to be ink, glue or mucilage in my opinion. I'm really interested now.      Jim


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 22, 2016)

Ah, there we go.  Looks like mucilage it is.  That top looks perfect for one of those rubber mucilage applicators, and Eric just found a Crescent Product that advertised "Inks and Adhesives" so I'd say this mystery is probably solved.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 22, 2016)

botlguy said:


> Too small an opening to be ink, glue or mucilage



Not too small at all for mucilage, it's the perfect size for a top like one of These.


----------



## BottleBaby (Mar 22, 2016)

*Thanks!!*

Thank you all for letting me pick your brains!! I plan on going out digging again today, I'll hopefully find more.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 22, 2016)

Now I'm mad *; < ) *at you guys for proving me wrong, once again. And to think I used one of those round smooth critters ages ago. I bow to superior sleuthing abilities.       Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 22, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Not too small at all for mucilage, it's the perfect size for a top like one of These.


That nipple slit thing like you mentioned before is what I was thinking, I remember using them in the grammar school.



botlguy said:


> Now I'm mad *; < ) *at you guys for proving me wrong, once again. And to think I used one of those round smooth critters ages ago. I bow to superior sleuthing abilities.       Jim


I don't remember anyone proving you wrong Jim unless it was in a background thought you were having???


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 22, 2016)

If you search some there was a Crescent Products in Winnipeg as well that used the same TM but that may be just because of the boarder and not that they were connected. The bottle I saw was bleach but Manufacturing Chemist almost seams UKish.

If either happened to make shoe blacking... well, I thought it was funny the billhead was addressed to a guy named Shoemaker.  That's probably just me though.


----------

